

The Kno, is it worth it at $599? - zengr
http://www.kno.com/thekno/get_yours

======
brk
I wonder if it's worth it at $5.99.

What are the chances that this will take off and become the predominant
education tablet device over the iPad or large-screen Kindle?

Seems kind of destined to mediocrity.

